# Visual on escalante creek



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

*She's done bro*

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/escalante-in-co-is-good-to-go-47009.html


----------



## joey11 (Jun 12, 2008)

That looked like a big April fools joke? And that was three weeks ago any recent news?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Check the weather wait for a week above freezing than go and tell us


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

No visual but it had been pretty cold around here at least as far as rifle. I know that is s little ways away and that is low elevation snow but still I would reckon nothing is going on


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

My guess from hundreds of miles away...

Too low now with cold, and lack of snotel gauge and gunnison river gauge data to indicate runoff in that area. The warm weather for the rest of the week should get things moving. My guess would be bone zone to low flows by the end of the weekend. If temps stay warm next week, I think it will be the prime weekend for escalante.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> My guess from hundreds of miles away...
> 
> Too low now with cold, and lack of snotel gauge and gunnison river gauge data to indicate runoff in that area. The warm weather for the rest of the week should get things moving. My guess would be bone zone to low flows by the end of the weekend. If temps stay warm next week, I think it will be the prime weekend for escalante.


great minds think alike.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> My guess from hundreds of miles away...
> 
> Too low now with cold, and lack of snotel gauge and gunnison river gauge data to indicate runoff in that area. The warm weather for the rest of the week should get things moving. My guess would be bone zone to low flows by the end of the weekend. If temps stay warm next week, I think it will be the prime weekend for escalante.


I am planing on heading out there next weekend hopefully. The forecast looks warm all week for that area. I have been checking the snotel the past couple days and columbine pass has dropped from 8.7in on the 22nd to 6.7in today.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Make sure you are checking the water equivalent and not actually precipitation depth. 8.7 isn't a lot of snow pack I would say skip work and go all next week.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

caspermike said:


> Make sure you are checking the water equivalent and not actually precipitation depth. 8.7 isn't a lot of snow pack I would say skip work and go all next week.


It is the current snow water equivalent. I'm gonna try and get there May 2nd-6th.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Josh, give us a visual next week when you get out there. It's a little lower than average, but it ought to have a 2 or 3 good weeks. The creek keeps flowing for a bit after the Columbine snotel site hits 0.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Not this weekend, but the weekend after...

Ten Day Junction Forecast


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

4/13 I was looking it over at the potholes area while camping for a Dominguez float the next day......No way was that ready to go.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks like there was a 500 cfs difference between peaks in Delta and Junction in the last 24 hours. I bet it is running now and will be tomorrow (low probably). 

Not sure for the coming weekend though, the freezing temps on tues night and weds night are gonna stop things for a bit.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm gonna' be out that way this weekend and I keep hoping the cold air mass is gonna' shift futher east, but it's trending west, so I'm betting it's gonna' shut off. I'll give a visual check regardless and post saturday or sunday.


----------



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

I haven't been up there to check since last week - but it was really warm last night. I'll bet it's starting to run.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

We scrapped our boats down the inner gorge this afternoon. It was very very low but everything in the lower gorge with the exception of the falls went.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

^^ thanks for the photos and report. Makes me think this weekend is going to be too low to warrant the drive. Hope she holds out for a while and we get a good window in a week or two.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

If anyone is out there today or tomorrow, let us know what is happening. The San Miguel drainage is still running, and I am wondering if there is enough momentum for Escalante to be in this weekend with low/mid 70's in Delta for Fri-Sun.

District Data


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Alex let me know if you come out that way. I would meet up Sunday.


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

Right now there's a few of us planning to head over there on Sunday from Moab. Yourrealdad (or anyone else) is always invited to join our shitshow. We're going unless there are bad reports on the Buzz or the gauges are showing low flows.


----------



## sdillard11 (May 4, 2013)

*Escalante*

Anyone had a visual on the escalante flow?


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

we didn't go. gauge was too low.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

Phooey. I'm going to try and head out in a couple of days.


----------



## skinnyfish (Jun 13, 2007)

Can I ask a dumb question and know what gauge you look at?


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

Skinny:

I misspoke. Actually it's two gauges: Gunnison River @ Grand Junction and Gunnison River @ Delta. _IF_ the difference between the two is > 800 cfs it is _possibly_ running low to medium. This is a very inexact science since the difference you get can vary by as much as 200 cfs per the time of day you check. We were headed over there today if it was 600+, but it was between 300 and 500. Keep in mind that it's a reasonable distance to GJ from Delta with more than one tributary in that distance. That's why everyone is waiting for someone to post a trip report (notice the number of views vs. replies).

Having said that, it's probably nukin'. Go get some.... and then post a trip report!


----------



## L.Allen (Jan 31, 2013)

*Escalante*

Anyone planning on heading to Escalante this week? Any updates/beta on the flow?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Please take two minutes to see what's already being talked about before posting......

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/visual-on-escalante-creek-47388.html



MERGED


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldn't go until there is at least 1000 cfs difference between delta and GJ. It's been freezing on columbine pass nightly with cloudy days so...maybe end of the week.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not feeling terribly optimistic about Escalante running well at this point. The Columbine snotel site is down to 0. It can still run after it hits 0, but it's an indication that the snow is getting close to running out. Maybe a blast of hot weather this week could get it going, but kind of doubt it's going to get a decent flow this year.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Driving back through montrose yesterday it was overcast and low 60s. It was low when I looked the other day and I imagine it is probably even lower now. The weather doesn't look much better for the next few days.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking for people going sat afternoon and coming back sunday if its in.

kent


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*!*

Stay in Denver.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Pic of 57 today, courtesy of a friend who was out that way. Looks to be getting close...

https://picasaweb.google.com/115061...key=Gv1sRgCIrzubWN__aqswE#5877264335780435954


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

You poor bastards, we got a good solid level up here at big timber creek today. Throw in the towel already!


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there still snow? (I mean above Escalante Ck.). If you're reading this thread, you probably don't have time to drive 10+ hours to MT, but thanks for the update Mike, really. (And yes, that is the sarcastic pang of my jealousy). Glad you've got water; wishing ours would show up.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

There is snow. Escalante rarely runs before the middle of May.


----------



## forum8fox (May 1, 2013)

It wasn't looking too runnable.on Friday, though I'm not too qualified to make that call. I'll let the pictures I snapped do the talking.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

ELFed the middle section yesterday. Delta gauge read 1450, GJ said 2200. My inexperienced $.02 is that it's done. Zero snow visible further up the drainage. Water was really, really warm--wished I hadn't brought/worn the drysuit kinda warm.

Right/right on 57 Chevy looks like it would go just fine, though the two drops above it looked thinner than my tailbone would prefer. E-Falls was absolutely not runnable.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah you're probably right...


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

That's about how 57 Chevy look when we ran the whole thing last year.... it went. It was fun. Left a little plastic behind though.


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*May 13th visual*

Well went down to check it out last nite thinking that with a couple days a 80+ degrees it would be good to go but much to my dismay it was a no go...I use the big flat rock up at the beginning of the Gorge more than the fin myself..There wasn't even any water flowing over it...So I will probably check again today & if it's not any better I would say it's most likely history...I will post again tonite if I go down again...Hoping to at least get a run on it in the morn tomorrow..


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

I know that it is a different drainage but still comes off the plateau. I hiked big Dominguez canyon last week and the waterfall is running but barely. Very little snow higher up. Not a good sign to be almost 90 in mid May.


----------

